# Maximum Hard Disk capacity



## pradeepbp (Jun 22, 2008)

My motherboard specs are as below:


Motherboard description   	
    * Motherboard manufacturer's name: ASUS PTGD1-LA
    * HP/Compaq name: Goldfish-GL8E
CPU/Processor 	
    * Socket: LGA775
    * Supports processor up to 3.8 GHz
    * Supports Intel Pentium 4 HT processors
Front-side bus (FSB) 	
    * 800 MHz
Chipset 	
    * Northbridge: i915G graphics and memory controller hub
    * Southbridge: ICH6 Intel I/O Controller Hub 5



Presently I am having 40 GB SATA hard disk installed, and plans to add more. Now, what is the maximum HD capacity that my motherboard supports ? Where can I find such things on net?


----------



## spikygv (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ any sata hdd maybe used.  .no limit on capacity AFAIK. . u can even use a TB hdd ..


----------



## pradeepbp (Jun 22, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ^^ any sata hdd maybe used.  .no limit on capacity AFAIK. . u can even use a TB hdd ..



Even i had this idea earlier. But someone who spends a lot of time with computers told me (pointing at the chipset spec) that there could be a limit and I need to check before making the purchase.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 22, 2008)

there used to be a limit in very old drives. .particularly in the days where fat16 were used and fat32 was new. . the motherboard would not detect the full capacity of drives and it was not possible to create a single partition of large size like 80GB .. . but i dont think thats a problem any more. . u cud read ur mobo's manual. . but i'm sure it wont say a limit like that. . there is a limit to the number of HDD's u can use but not on its capacity. 

Now , what HDD did u want to buy ?


----------



## pradeepbp (Jun 22, 2008)

sagargv said:


> there used to be a limit in very old drives. .particularly in the days where fat16 were used and fat32 was new. . the motherboard would not detect the full capacity of drives and it was not possible to create a single partition of large size like 80GB .. . but i dont think thats a problem any more. . u cud read ur mobo's manual. . but i'm sure it wont say a limit like that. . there is a limit to the number of HDD's u can use but not on its capacity.
> 
> Now , what HDD did u want to buy ?



i plan to increase the size to 160 GB


----------



## spikygv (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ u can do that with no problems . . even 750GB drive of SATA will work fine .. to assure u  , i would like to mention that my frends using 915 chipset based mobos are using 160GB hdd's with no issues. .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 22, 2008)

People are adding 250GB HDDs even on 845 based systems.
Bro, there is no limitation for it. There was a limitation with Windows XP when it was released. But it was fixed after Sp1.

Ur mobo supports SATAI, i think. So ull need to use a junper to make todays HDDs SATAI compatible.
SATA I has 150MBps b/w and SATAII has 300MBps.


----------



## prashantmaxsteel (Jun 23, 2008)

pradeepbp said:


> My motherboard specs are as below:
> 
> 
> Motherboard description
> ...




Presently there are no restraints.
I would suggest you to go for a 2x250Gb SATA HDD or 2x320Gb ones
I suggest you buy in two parts of same brand same model for efficient use in raid arrays.
At present I think 1Tb is the maximum being manufactured.
Cost/GB is optimum for 320 and 250Gb HDD.
If you have enough money, try the faster barracuda versions.
Buying HDD from Gulf Nations would make it still cheaper. (I got 320Gb for around Rs2.5k-3k).
Go for 16Mb cache HDD and with 2-3 years warranty.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

wat?
u recommending 2*320GB in raid to a guy who just nedd a 160GB HDD?
and buying from gulf and crapping the good 5yrs local  warranty
HDD are cheaper here also.Even a 640GB ones costs less than 4.5k and with 5yrs local warranty.
raid 0 is a messy thing and only recommended for those running gaming rigs and other performance PCs. A normal 7200 rpm sat-II wud suffice most needs.

160GB is for some 1.6k now and 250GB for around 2k.


----------



## pradeepbp (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to all who have assured and encouraged me to go ahead. 
I guess, i should settle on barracuda version of 160 gb seagate drive !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

Better if u opt for a 250GB one coz most 250GB ones has 16MB buffer whereas most 160 has only 8MB. Also price diff is just some 350~400.
250 has lower cost/GB than 160 and better performing due to greater buffer size and greater density.


----------



## Dishant (Jun 24, 2008)

hello guys!!........i wannna purchase a HDD........which one is better seagate 250/320 gb or WD 250/320 gb.........pls suggest.........also would it be ok if i RAID my current seagate 250 gb with 8 mb buffer with the one with 16mb buffer............thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

there is no performance/quality diff b/w seagate nd WD nowadays, and WD is cheaper.
Get a 320GB perpendicular one with 16MB buffer for 2.7~2.8k
If u are short on budget get an 300GB horizontal for arond 2.4k
And nowadays 500GB and 640GB too are cheaper. 500 for some 3.9k and 640 for around 4.6k.
Get the maximum capacity as per ur budget. Performance is ore or less same for all HDDs <320GB [most of em are perpendicular ones]


----------



## Dishant (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks dominator,.......but will it be ok if i pair them (16mb buffer+my old 8mb buffer) in RAID 0. My work is maya, max and gaming too.. what r green HDD any u know


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 25, 2008)

No, u cant raid un identical ones. They has to be save brand, model with same platter capcity, no of platters and sectors...in general exactly same model number.

Raid 0 can improve loading speed[loading from HD to ram nd vice versa]. 2*250GB in raid 0 is a good option. U can also go for WD Raptor 10k rpm or seagate cheetah 15k rpm drives but is expensive and less capacity max upto 250~320.

BTW a 500GB perpendicular with 32MB buffer performs really good, close to raptors.


----------



## Dishant (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks a lot dominator


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 21, 2009)

@ Parshant: -

Please refer Internal HDD = 250 & 320 GB, which are (FAST) & have RPM more than 7200. Buffer between 8, 16, 32. If it is available in Seagate then great otherwise any Brand, WD, Hitachi, Samsung. Also what is the role of Buffer in HDD. Also you recommend to buy Barrcuda HDD, why. Do u talking about Seagate Barracuda. I want to buy a Speedy HDD or 250 & 320. Please refer ideal ones. & in one thread u recommend to get IDE HDD. My PC Config is following, Please tell that which Type of HDD is perfectly compatible: -

Intel Pentium D - 3.4 Ghz
2.5 GB RAM
Intel 946 GZ Express Chipset Family.
Microsoft windows Professional Version 2002, Service Pack 2

Thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2009)

u just bumped up a one year old thread


----------



## acewin (Mar 22, 2009)

hehe


----------

